# Pleased to Meet You...



## R.A.Burse (Dec 5, 2014)

Greetings Brothers, 

Just discovered this site and saw some familiar names so I knew it was a positive source of knowledge. 

I am Bro. Robert A. Burse, Past Master and current Secretary of Centennial Lodge #4 PHA in Aurora, CO, owing allegiance to the MWPHGL of Colorado and Its Jurisdiction. 

Centennial4pha.org 
mwphglco.org 

I tend to travel fairly often and am getting into the habit of visiting other jurisdictions' GL sessions so it would be great to meet faces behind the names if I'm ever in your area. 

I hope to be able to contribute to the betterment of others on this site any way that I can.  

Be Blessed!


----------



## bezobrazan (Dec 5, 2014)

Pleasure to meet you brother and welcome aboard. A lot of good brothers here and a lot of good discussions.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome brother, good to have you with us.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 9, 2014)

Welcome and greetings from Florida


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 10, 2014)

Fraternal Greetings PM Burse from North Carolina....

Bro Staton


----------



## kastonw (Dec 12, 2014)

Welcome Brother from Louisiana


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 13, 2014)

R.A.Burse said:


> Greetings Brothers,
> 
> Just discovered this site and saw some familiar names so I knew it was a positive source of knowledge.
> 
> ...


 

Greetings Brother Burse! Welcome to our community here.


----------



## Gomabxi (Dec 23, 2014)

Welcome to the site Brother.


----------

